
Anonymous tricked into installing Trojan - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/anonymous-tricked-into-installing-trojan/10452
======
NathanKP
I have never participated in a DDOS but if I was knowingly doing so it
wouldn't be from a computer which had my banking details or any personal
details for that matter. That is what throwaway computers and VMs are for.

------
cypherpunks01
And that's why.. you don't install binaries you found linked on pastebin.

